# The Nevers (HBO)



## REBerg (Apr 12, 2021)

Excellent! I haven't enjoyed the pilot of a new series as much as this in a long time.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 12, 2021)

Never heard of this, REBerg. What's it about?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 12, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Never heard of this, REBerg. What's it about?


I thought that the trailer conveyed a good general feel for the show without giving too much away. I hope the same applies to my comments below, but I made it a spoiler -- just in case. 


Spoiler



My first impression is that this show is a feminist version of X-Men.
Central characters, mostly women, are given extraordinary abilities, not quite on a superpower par with X-Men, but anachronistic in turn-of-the-19th-century London. They are labeled "touched" and perceived as a threat by the establishment.
It usually takes several episodes for me to be sold on a series, but this one grabbed me immediately. Of course, that's just me. I've been known to be seriously out-of-touch with popular opinion.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks good. Also looks like I won't be able to watch it in the UK as it's on Sky.


----------



## Dave (Apr 15, 2021)

"Directed and created by Joss Whedon" should give it the instant seal of approval, but he apparently exited the series during postproduction, and pandemic delays then hampered its new showrunner. So, while the steampunk, lady x-men, pilot is excellent, the series itself may struggle to be quite as good. Excellent cast though. As this article says, it's very ambitious, but maybe too ambitious? - Review


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2021)

Dave said:


> "Directed and created by Joss Whedon" should give it the instant seal of approval, ...


Not anymore, Joss Whedon is apparently a bit of a douchebag and was a complete arse to some of the ladies on the Buffy set.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 19, 2021)

No loss of quality in the second episode, with Whedon still at the helm. I hope it continues to entertain in the episodes produced after he ceded directorship.


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2021)

Whedon didn't leave until after the third episode, apparently. Then Covid-19 restrictions hit them. I've seen the pilot but not watched any other episodes. It does look interesting though. Other reviews have compared it to a female _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_. It seemed much more than that, suffragette superheroes with James Bond gadgets?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 27, 2021)

It's good. The parallels with the X-Men are pretty obvious for comic book fans. I am no longer concerned about who creates/writes anything on TV as long as the quality is there and continues.


----------



## Dave (May 17, 2021)

JohnM said:


> The parallels with the X-Men are pretty obvious for comic book fans.


Yes, there is a person in a wheelchair who starts a school for some people with extra-ordinary powers who are outcasts from society. I'm not that familiar with _X-Men_ but there is much, much more going on in this, not least that it is Steampunk, and that 



Spoiler



there is a future war between aliens.


 Can you explain some of the other parallels?

Anyone in this thread who has only seen episodes 1-5 might want to avoid spoilers from this point... 

Episode 6 is a game changer. The scope and scale of the 'Nevers' universe just expanded substantially. I thought I'd actually tuned into the wrong programme until they opened that cabinet of late Victorian artefacts. We get an unusual backstory for Mrs. True/Zepher, the reason for the lights in the sky event, and a much clearer idea of the purpose/mission of the 'Nevers'.

Rolling Stone - 'The Nevers' Mid-Season Finale Explains It All


----------



## REBerg (May 18, 2021)

Dave said:


> I thought I'd actually tuned into the wrong programme until they opened that cabinet of late Victorian artefacts.


 I thought the same. I actually rewound to the start-- twice.



Spoiler



This was such a departure from the first five episodes that I was completely thrown. Yet, it blended the double identities of the main character and made back story connections on the Victorian end so smoothly that I was quickly back on board.


----------



## Droflet (May 18, 2021)

Initially, I was a little confused but stuck with it until I understood that it was there to explain the period prior to the school's establishment. Thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## nixie (May 28, 2021)

Ah, I really liked this eagerly awaiting the next six episodes.


----------



## farntfar (Jun 9, 2021)

Just watched the pilot on Amazon prime. It certainly looks promising.


----------



## farntfar (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh. That's a rum 'n.
It was a free pilot on Amazon Prime video. I can only see the rest if I take out a supplementory subscription to OCS.


----------



## Dave (Jul 1, 2022)

Dave said:


> Episode 6 is a game changer. The scope and scale of the 'Nevers' universe just expanded substantially. I thought I'd actually tuned into the wrong programme until they opened that cabinet of late Victorian artefacts. We get an unusual backstory for Mrs. True/Zepher, the reason for the lights in the sky event, and a much clearer idea of the purpose/mission of the 'Nevers'.
> 
> Rolling Stone - 'The Nevers' Mid-Season Finale Explains It All


Is this ever returning? I thought it was good, but that 6th episode changed everything and they can't just leave it there???
And it was supposed to be a "mid-season" break? That was well over one year ago!



			
				Google Search said:
			
		

> As of June 29, 2022, *The Nevers has not been cancelled or renewed for a second season*.





			
				Also Google Search said:
			
		

> *The Nevers Season 1, Part 2 is coming in May 2022*.


It is now July 2022!


----------



## nixie (Jul 1, 2022)

Dave said:


> Is this ever returning? I thought it was good, but that 6th episode changed everything and they can't just leave it there???
> And it was supposed to be a "mid-season" break? That was well over one year ago!
> 
> 
> ...


We've been doing the same searches. They can't leave it hanging like that.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah this will probably be worth a watch if Whedon has been involved. He makes some great TV shows.


----------

